# Show us some tongue~!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

He's got a great pink tongue! He also looks very happy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Where's the Brandon tongue pic?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

There's a little tongue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OHHHH! I gots lots of those!!!!!!! LOL!hoto:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Fabulous pix, everyone! Except for Brandon it's all white dogs, what can it mean?


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Chase really feels the heat. Tomorrow he goes for a haircut and it's going to be short! Kids are not happy about it but I'm sure Chase is going to love it!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chase is so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I got a few of those too




























































































And she's not white


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

True that, Wild Kitten, definitely NOT white! She is adorable though and what GREAT PIX! So are Molly's, really funny and fabulous! (Ewe, a mouse!, retract your tongue, Molly!) Also the great white Leullman, a more beautiful poodle has never been! But, then I LOVE big boys Brandon and Chase and precious My Babies!

Where are the other PoodleForum tongues?!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes where are all the others??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's Fritz. Surprisingly I don't have a lot of them with his tongue out. Probably because I don't have my camera when he does so.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

And one when we were just being silly...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> So many of Jack's pix have long pink tongues in them...I'll bet you all have some great tongue pix, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Show us some tongue!



That's a happy pup!!!!!! How cute!!




Suddenly said:


> View attachment 160082
> 
> 
> There's a little tongue!
> ...



Wow!!!! This is my favorite picture if Brandon!!! It shows his color beautifully!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are Lou & Apollo's tongues  LOL Lou's tongue hangs out a ton! Apollo keeps his almost totally inside his mouth most of the time, except yawns!


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lou and Apollo you guys are the cutest and what a pair of tongues lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

say AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> Lou and Apollo you guys are the cutest and what a pair of tongues lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks dear!!!  I miss seeing pictures of Brandon!!! He is soooo handsome!! That last picture you posted (in that other thread) is my favorite!! We need more photos!!  hehehege


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha! Funny how Lou's tongue hangs out and Apollo's doesn't! Jack's tongue is like Lou's long and hanging out. What a gentleman Apollo seems! So many cute pix of them...

Fritz is looking so handsome with his tongue out...gentlemanly like Apollo, what a handsome dude!

Silly Billy with his fuzzy head and curlicue tongue, so adorable...Awesome photos all!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apollo and Lou ran so much a little while ago, and guess what?! I caught photos of Apollo's tongue hanging out when he runs hehehe  

But when he is not running he keeps it inside his mouth! It's interesting.. Lol












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, she is always running her tongue out. Hangs out the side of her mouth as a rule...


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh my word!!! Rain and Molly are neck and neck in the tongue race...!!

Rain and the black dog sticking their tongues out at each other... Brilliant!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree, Rain and Molly! Although every single picture of these smiling poodles makes ME smile...Rain and Molly made me LAUGH!


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

*Red poodle's pink tongue, ha ha ........*

Red poodle's pink tongue, ha ha ........


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gave her grandpa a smooch ?

Her lil tongue is so cute  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yoohoo, *MollyMuiMa*! Chagall reaaaaaaaally wants to touch tongues with ya'! (He also wants to know if Rain might be available for a bit of the same.) :eyebrows: He asked me to mention his breath smells like calf's liver and fresh creek water.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

And with their tongues out they are just smiling' away!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

After fetching a muddy stick


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

After a walk on a hot, humid day!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Nico's got a tongue and she's not afraid to show it!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

What a fun thread! Here's a few of my Wes in all his toungue-out glory.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tongues with HATS!!!!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a fun thread! My boy Bob makes good use of his tongue -- clearing up ice and snow as well as just looking happy.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's Nickel with his BFF Basil having some fun on the beach


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a great couple of photos! I love your idea of that full body suit. What a great way to keep him clean! 

So nice to see you back again. You've been a little bit MIA, haven't you. Love seeing your dogs. And the beach looks like so much fun.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> What a great couple of photos! I love your idea of that full body suit. What a great way to keep him clean!
> 
> So nice to see you back again. You've been a little bit MIA, haven't you. Love seeing your dogs. And the beach looks like so much fun.


Hello PB, long time no see  Nickel and I will show up more now that the semester has ended.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought this was pretty scary!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*I KNEW I had a couple...*

Here are a couple for our collection.


----------

